# 3 CHEERS FOR SCRAPERS



## Drcal (Jul 22, 2010)

I am a penturner who has a job that interfers with fun!  Therefore, I do not get to turn much...only in summer (I am principal of a school).  This summer has been a turner's dream for me as I have turned almost every day for over a month.  

I am still not a good turner, but this summer I have blown out very, very few burl blanks on the lathe because I decided to use a scraper on my pens more........ really works for me.

Does anybody else out there use a scraper extensively?  I could use tips,  especially re: sharpening scrapers or aything else that would make things even better.

Thanks.
Carmen 
Tampa Bay


----------



## snyiper (Jul 22, 2010)

I confess I use my angled skew as a scraper all the time to finish...never like it is suppose to be used....I sharpen it on a piece of sink side splash (local Lowe's throw away) and glue sandpaper to it about 400 grit. I color both sides of the blade with a marker and sharpen and check to be sure Im on the right angle.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rouging gouge, then round nose scraper, and finish with skew. Like you, I was excited when I first used the scraper and realized how handy it is for general turning.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a 1 1/2" and 3/4" round nose scraper most of the time. Sometimes i use the larger one and take it all the way to finish.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 22, 2010)

I use my carbide tools which are basically a scraper for everything.


----------



## bracky1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yip, for PR and trustone, roughing gouge to round and then a big, heavy roundnose scraper.  Not lost a blank yet


----------

